# Remembering Lobeycat @ Redsox Nation



## Stardust (Aug 11, 2011)

I just came across this today that my brother had made my for my Dad. Dad was a well know sport's writer back in the day and LOVED the Red Sox ~ I don't know if anyone was ever able to do anything for for Lobey that really made them feel at peace. When I saw Dad's I could feel him smiling right down from Heaven. Then I thought of Lobey and thought, maybe would anyone here like to go in on a brick so his name is left behind in the place he really loved. I wouldn't be able to run this, but would donate some money to the cause. If anyone is interested, also his daughter would also get I believe a copy of the brick to keep. Give it a L@@k at and I'm not offended if you don't like my idea, you have moved on, and you know all the other stuff ~

 I just saw it and though I'll put it out there ~ There are two different prices, I believe one may be smaller.

 http://mlb.mlb.com/bos/fenwaypark100/bricks.jsp


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 11, 2011)

That's a wonderful idea, Star.  We maybe able to give a few dollars, but not a lot.  I would definitely like to help out with this.


----------



## Stardust (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd give 25 ~ Maybe we could start a list of how much money we could collect. It doesn't matter how much ~ I don't have much either ~


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 11, 2011)

If we get enough small pledges from you kind folks, It would be my pleasure to make this happen!  ..for Lobey, whom I miss very much..  as a group we need to come up with $250.00.. I'll chip in for sure!


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm   good for $10.00---Chuck[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 11, 2011)

This really is a nice idea, Star, thanks for coming up with this! []

 I'll match your $25, and Mr Fred has kindly offered $10, so there's $60 already..


----------



## Stardust (Aug 11, 2011)

Whoo Hoo ~ I think he's smiling already ~ [] ~


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 11, 2011)

Great idea Star...truly meaningful and lasting idea,...He'd love it.


----------



## Stardust (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Joe, Maybe if people drink coffee out or go out for a drink they could not have one and put aside that amount of money towards the brick. What a way to be remembered [] ~


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Aug 12, 2011)

Great idea Mary. I'm in too. I'll PM you with an idea I have. []  ~Mike


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 12, 2011)

tribute to a friend, I'm in for $25


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 12, 2011)

Count me in for 10


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 12, 2011)

Paula and I are in.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 12, 2011)

I can do $5.


----------



## bostaurus (Aug 12, 2011)

Count me in too.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey, this is great, looks like we should be able to put this together! []

 Thanks again Star for a super idea! Here's what we will do:

 Everyone who wants to contribute, PM or email me at c_jonsen@yahoo.com  and let me know how much you want to contribute and how you'd like to do it.. any method is fine with me, Paypal, check, MO or cash in the mail (my mailbox is locked)

 As soon as we hit the $250 mark, I'll pull the trigger on the brick.. I will need Lobey's daughter's name and address from one of you to have the replica brick and stuff sent to her.

 We'll need to decide exactly what should be inscribed on the brick.. we get 3 lines, up to 15 characters per line, here's a pic of an example:


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 12, 2011)

How about something like:

  For Richard Lobo
 Antique Bottles
 2011

 I don't know.  It's hard to fit that into three lines. I guess we'll all have to think on it.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 12, 2011)

Here's what I was thinking:

  RICHARD LOBO
   "LOBEYCAT"
 RIP DEAR FRIEND

 ..or.. OUR DEAR FRIEND


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 12, 2011)

That's good.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 12, 2011)

Richard  Lobo
                                                 Lobeycat
                                               Friend & Fan  

                                                      or

                                                 Lobeycat
                                               A Good Man
                                               A Great Fan


  I got more []


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 12, 2011)

Richard  Lobo​                                             Lobeycat 
                                              Friend & Fan  

                                                     or 

                                                Lobeycat 
                                              A Good Man 
                                              A Great Fan​ 
 Pat, please indulge us.. []

 We might need more bricks.. []


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 12, 2011)

In Memory of
 Of Richard Lobo
 Marine and RS Fan


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 12, 2011)

One thing to remember, unfortunately the spaces between words count too.. []


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 12, 2011)

Charles 

 If we get enough consider the 8X8? just thinking


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 12, 2011)

That is certainly still an option, and it would be awesome..


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 12, 2011)

I really hope we can make it happen.   The bigger one would be awesome too!  How much time is left to buy the brick?  If there's enough time, I may be able to give more money later.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 12, 2011)

I called the number on the site and asked about availability and time left.. I was informed that there's a 'soft deadline' of Dec 31st 2011, but they WILL sell out before that. We have at least one more week, that's the best promise I could wring out of the lad..


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 12, 2011)

Laur, I'm not worried about getting every dollar out of everyone right away, if you or anyone pledges a certain amount, I will honor it and go forward with this.. if some of you need to spread it out over time, I'll accommodate that ..for some of you..


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 12, 2011)

I owe the forum for all the knowledge it's given me... I should become a supporter, and what better cause is there than this? I should be able to donate maybe $10 to this, but would that make me a supporter?


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 12, 2011)

Only a donation to duz.com from you or in your name can make you a supporter here, Wheel.. and Roger needs to be informed of the donation so he can give you the badge. So, you could send $5 to the forum and $5 to Lobey's brick.. ..for example..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 12, 2011)

I just figured out my vehicle issues, so I can go $15.00.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 12, 2011)

Nothing a hot glue gun can't fix, eh? [] Glad to have you in, Joe! PM me..


----------



## 2muchstuff (Aug 12, 2011)

cyber,email me -send you mo for  25


----------



## Stardust (Aug 13, 2011)

RICHARD LOBO 
 "LOBEYCAT" 
 ABF FRIENDS​


----------



## old.s.bottles (Aug 13, 2011)

Can we pay by paypal? Either way I'll chip in 15


----------



## Meridena (Aug 13, 2011)

I'll donate up to $50.

 Also, I'm with cyberdigger:

 RICHARD LOBO 
 "LOBEYCAT" 
 OUR DEAR FRIEND

 Is sweet.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi everyone!
 Well, we are very close to the $250 mark now.. Meridena, that is most generous of you! I have you listed at $25, which has worked out to be kinda like the default maximum contribution in a way, although there's no actual limit.

 ALL methods of payment are fine with me.. I just sent emails and PMs to those of you who made a pledge here and I haven't heard from yet.. I'm keeping records on paper, and if everyone does as promised, we have put together at least $210 so far.. [][]

 Now the question presents itself... should we press on and go for the bigger brick??


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 13, 2011)

I'll donate $10.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Aug 13, 2011)

I say we shoot for the bigger brick. We have some time. []  ~Mike


----------



## ajohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Way to go Mary!
 I'm in,and I'm with Mike....Bigger brick


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 13, 2011)

[] OK, I agree we should go for the big one! Now we have twice the room for the inscription, 6 lines, 15 characters & spaces per line.. let's think of what else to write on there..


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 13, 2011)

By the way, we currently have $335 in pledges.. we need $140 more..


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 13, 2011)

[]Charles. Count me in for twenty dollars.......Andy


----------



## Stardust (Aug 13, 2011)

Maybe we should contact his daughter and let her have a line~ Had I known my brother was going to buy a brick I would have helped and gone in on a bigger brick and said "love you Dad" 
 Just a thought ~
 star ~


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 13, 2011)

Lobeykitten should definitely be offered a chance to add a line.. or two.. another excellent idea, Star! I will talk to her about that..


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 13, 2011)

$30.00.............Hell yea, a big one.

 $365.00


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 13, 2011)

Now that you and Andy have joined in, we're presently at $385, leaving a mere $90 to go.. plus tax, but I'll take care of that, gang..[]  Much appreciated indeed.. I'm feeling like a part of something special, to be embarrassingly sincere.. []


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 13, 2011)

I'll go $5.[]


----------



## ktbi (Aug 13, 2011)

$20 from me! How do we get it to you?.....Ron


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 13, 2011)

Any which way but loose, Ron..! [] It'd be great if you and Ryan PM or email me, telling me how you'd like to pay, and I will give you the info and an ehug..


----------



## Stardust (Aug 13, 2011)

This is tax free weekend in MA. They will only if orders are processed this weekend waive the tax. Any way we could put a rush on this? Just to save the tax?
 Star ~ 
 I just went back to the site and didn't think they would honor the tax free, but they are.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Aug 13, 2011)

Tax free?? Whoo Hoo!! I think we can do it, Charlie. Don't you? []  ~Mike


----------



## Stardust (Aug 13, 2011)

That's 6.25% must be done tomorrow full order placed ~ whoo hoo is right ; )


----------



## Stardust (Aug 13, 2011)

If it has to be from a MA resident I will charge it~


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 13, 2011)

Apparently we have until midnight tomorrow night, Mass time.. it's a definite possibility.. we only need $65 more..


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Stardust
> 
> If it has to be from a MA resident I will charge it~


 
 No, it doesn't Star, I'll take care of it.. unless you are racking up the points..??? []


----------



## Stardust (Aug 13, 2011)

Will someone read the order form for me and see if anyone can take advantage of the deal? I'm running on batteries right now. If you need my help charlie or mike email me , as I don't get posts in my inbox. thanks ~ It's been a very long week and I'm unable to clearly think so let me know if you need my help on the MA deal ~  star


----------



## Stardust (Aug 13, 2011)

No a lot of the deals here you have to be here to get them. I wanted to get somethings today for myself and due to situations beyond my control I was unable to go out and unable to get what I needed. My son said what I wanted was not available unless we went there in person. : ( 

 MA has some funny ways of selling things that's all. 
 star ~


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2011)

I would not be prouder of this emotionally inspired effort if we took advantage of a tax break.. I will pay the tax, taxes are what keep this country afloat.. OK, Mass in this case.. but worthy nonetheless.. [8|]


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 14, 2011)

Very cool, I think you gotta add something back in about "Redsox Nation" or something cocky Lobey would have said.....


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 14, 2011)

Maybe his birthday............9/11 after all.   Or the password for Sanborn maps[]

 6697 posts


----------



## Jim (Aug 14, 2011)

I'll pitch in $10 for our ol' buddy. PM me with the info, Charlie, and I can get it to you with PayPal or send you a check.  ~Jim


----------



## Stardust (Aug 14, 2011)

colbaltbot mentioned, REDSOX NATION. I believe that is how Lobey had it on where he lived. That has to be on there.
 star


----------



## ajohn (Aug 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ajohn
> 
> Way to go Mary!
> I'm in,and I'm with Mike....Bigger brick


 OOPS! forgot the pledge[8|] count on me fer 25.


----------



## Meridena (Aug 14, 2011)

Bigger brick definitely. I can send you the money via paypal (although I've never actually done it before so you might have to walk me through it, bwaha).

 When I finally get around to visiting Massachusetts, it will be nice to have a place to visit to remember him.  Can't wait to see this all go through.


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 14, 2011)

I'am in for 20 .
   bill


----------



## Stardust (Aug 14, 2011)

It's *" RED SOX NATION" *[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2011)

That might be good to put on there, it fits in one line.. I emailed Lobey's daughter this morning about what she'd like to add, so let's wait for her. We're a mere $20 away from the $475 mark.. I am really impressed! Thank you everyone who is chipping in! []


----------



## glass man (Aug 14, 2011)

I just saw this!I wish with all my heart and soul we could give...we are putting on some bottles to sell...if we can sell enough we would love to give....I have a o.p.peppersauce on right now...if someone buys it then I would hope 20 dollars of it could be sent for this...I have 125 on the bottle...will take 120 for it if the person would send the 20 for this....I LOVED LOBES!!!!I  have never missed a person I never even met before like this! I love you all!JAMIE


----------



## Stardust (Aug 14, 2011)

I'll send another 20 in jamie's name. NOW GET TO WORK and get that brick planned and to print ~ Jamie you've been there for me through thick and thin ~ Amen 
 love,
 star ~


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2011)

Alright, we did it! []
 I'm just waiting to hear from Lobey's daughter..


----------



## ajohn (Aug 14, 2011)

Jamie,
 Whether or not you are able to give is not as important as the love shared between you and Richard.Just as important as the love that has sprouted in my heart for you and everyone else here in this community of glass lovers.Some people would scoff at the idea that we have become like a family...Let them.It is how I feel and this love is strong enough to endure more then they can give.Some of us can give and some of us can not.That does not mean that some of us loved Richard more than others.It means that like a family we act as a unit for the good of all.
  What we are doing is an act of love at the highest level,and tho some words will be engraved in some clay in a stadium,more is the love that is engraved in our hearts.
    I love you Jamie[],Yer Bro!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautifully put, Ajohn! That captures our sentiment exactly!! []

 Here's an option for the engraving, in case we don't get Elizabeth's input on this:

RICHARD LOBO
 "LOBEYCAT"
 OUR DEAR FRIEND
 WATCH OVER US,
 LOBEYKITTEN &
 YOUR ABN FAMILY​


----------



## Stardust (Aug 14, 2011)

EXCELLENT ~ I think that is beautiful ~ star []


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 14, 2011)

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okKWzl3jCrM
> 
> *Â´Â¨)





> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Beautifully put, Ajohn! That captures our sentiment exactly!! []
> 
> ...


 
 I love it.  Thanks for making me cry Ajohn and Charlie. That is really perfect.  Thanks, everyone for being such great friends to me and each other during this really hard time.


----------



## Stardust (Aug 14, 2011)

The only thing I think is missing is :
 RED SOX NATION

 Remember instead of From on his super member Lobeycat it always said *RED SOX NATION*


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 14, 2011)

I agree with Star, if that could be added it would be good.  If not, what you already have is perfect.  I want to go there someday and see it in person.


----------



## Stardust (Aug 14, 2011)

We could have an ABF field trip ~


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Beautifully put, Ajohn! That captures our sentiment exactly!! []
> 
> ...


 
 I think this is beautiful, but I'd like to suggest only one change... Maybe instead of "lobeykitten", we could use his daughter's real name? Lobeykitten seems a bit... silly to me, is all. Otherwise it's perfect.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 14, 2011)

Let's see what she says.  Rich and Liz have both referred to her as "Lobeykitten".  I think it's sweet.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Stardust
> 
> We could have an ABF field trip ~


 
 Wouldn't that be great?  Maybe that could be our next drive.


----------



## Stardust (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah till you see how much the tickets are for the Red Soxs... LOL ~~~~ Hey you can come here any time and go see Boston!!!!
 Boston is Great! I could show you Lobey's flea Market []


----------



## Stardust (Aug 14, 2011)

Lobeykitten is what he called her to me.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 14, 2011)

Maybe the brick will be located in a place where you don't have to see a game.  I have been to Boston a couple of times and it's a great city.  I saw my home team play there against the Red Sox.


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 14, 2011)

I agree It's gotta have RED SOX NATION, I don't have a problem with any of the ideas.  Way to go everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stardust (Aug 14, 2011)

Well Charlie, will you get the brick first and take a pic for the forum ~ []


----------



## Stardust (Aug 14, 2011)

Then we could have it posted here forever more ~


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2011)

"RED SOX NATION" is not Lobey's machination, in fact it's written on the 8x8 sample brick on the website.. I think we're fine without it.. []


----------



## Stardust (Aug 14, 2011)

Laur ~

 A brick with your personal inscription placed inside Gate B or Gate C at Fenway Park ~

 We'll have a gate party [] or is that a lobey party~
 star ~


----------



## Stardust (Aug 14, 2011)

That's because if you live in Boston you are part of RED SOX NATION ~


----------



## Stardust (Aug 14, 2011)

WE eat, drink and breathe it ~


----------



## Stardust (Aug 14, 2011)

How many of you have been online or on the phone with him  while a game was on???? What was it like???


----------



## Stardust (Aug 14, 2011)

I think Lobey is channeling through my body tonight ~ [] [][8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Stardust
> 
> Well Charlie, will you get the brick first and take a pic for the forum ~ []


 
 I was planning on having the brick and stuff shipped directly to Liz.. maybe she could take a pic for us?


----------



## Stardust (Aug 14, 2011)

Sounds good ~[] Charlie
 Well, I know whatever you all pick will be just fine ~ []
 My batteries are running low again ~
 thank everyone ~
 star ~


----------



## Stardust (Aug 14, 2011)

http://mlb.mlb.com/bos/fenwaypark100/timeline.jsp?year=2010_present

 Laura, thought you might like this little tour. If you back it up you can record a story about someone who loved the redsox ~ []


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> "RED SOX NATION" is not Lobey's machination, in fact it's written on the 8x8 sample brick on the website.. I think we're fine without it.. []


 
 I didn't see that, Charlie.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Stardust
> 
> http://mlb.mlb.com/bos/fenwaypark100/timeline.jsp?year=2010_present
> 
> Laura, thought you might like this little tour. If you back it up you can record a story about someone who loved the redsox ~ []


 
 I'll check into it, Star.  My batteries are on empty too.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Stardust
> 
> How many of you have been online or on the phone with him  while a game was on???? What was it like???


 
 Well, he was a little distracted!  But, always kind and had a great Boston accent.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 14, 2011)

"Watch Over Us"  "Your ABN Family"  sounds a bit pussyish and doesn't sound Lobeyish at all plus we should put the emphasis on Lobey, not any of us.


----------



## Meridena (Aug 15, 2011)

From my experience, Richard was capable of a lot more than that great wit of his, he could be so heartfelt. I don't think that line is "pussyish" at all. It's a message from us to him, and I know many of us cling to the hope that maybe he is watching over us.

 As for the "Your ABN Family" part, it's one line. Almost like giving someone a birthday card and saying "Love such and such" at the end. The birthday is all about them, but it's nice to know who was thinking of you at the time.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree with Osia, make it all relate to Lobey


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 15, 2011)

Pat Osiaboyce and Steve cobaltbot, please open a private dialogue with me. PM or email.. (it's not about the engraving..)


----------



## Meridena (Aug 15, 2011)

"I haven't slept more than a few hours the last few days so my mood's a foul one.

 Lack of sleep does have it's advantages though. Beside the hallucinations I mean. I showered and made my self handsome early this morning, jumped in the Jeep and flew down to Boston. A nice drive that early. Not many cars on the usually packed turnpike. I plugged my i-pod into the car's sound system and cranked it with the window down (freezing, rainy) so I wouldn't doze off and swerve in a bridge abutment at 85 mph. 
 So you know, the heart of Boston is a neat little collage town, but it's also the home of the Boston Red Sox. This was the goal of my little unplanned mission, to score tickets.

 It's a bitch of a town to navigate once you get off the highway but I made my way to the ballpark. Closed it was because I was a little too early. Who the fuck but crazy people shop for tickets this early right? Now I have a couple of hours to kill. I thought for a moment I could drive around and kill some time but decided to leave the car where it was. Parking's a nightmare when people are off to classes or work. Besides I'm so tired I'm quite positive I'd have been lost on the second turn. Got back out, bundled a coat around me and went in search for a place to eat. A little breakfast might help. In addition to not sleeping well I haven't eaten for shit in days. Good for the weight loss I suppose. Found a nice diner about six blocks away and went in. No one in there save a few students and what I have to assume was a taxi driver because he looked angrier than I.
 I ordered three eggs over easy, ten slices of bacon, hash browns and coffee. I'm pretty sure I looked crazed because she raised an eyebrow. I was sharply dressed and must have appeared like the type who wouldn't skip out on a check so she said "ok hun, be right up" in that accent that can only be from Boston and that I love so well. The coffee was excellent, and I ate most of the order. The potatoes were to die for and the bacon was cooked just right. Plopped thirty dollars down on the table and strolled out into the light. Checked my watch and saw I still had an hour's wait before the box office opened. This confused me a bit as I was certain I was in there a fucking lifetime eating. With nothing better to do I bought another coffee at Dunkin'Donuts and sat on a side walk bench in front of a little park. Figured I should have something in my hands. God knows what I looked liked sitting there on a damp bench all bleary eyed and deranged. Timed passed quickly as I had a lot on my mind and the hour melted away. Tossed the half full cup in the trash and made my way back to the ball field. Still five minutes to go so I just leaned my ass against the window and watched people moving about. 

 The sign flipped and I heard the door unlock so i stumbled in. The season just began a few days ago so there are a lot of games to choose from. I chose two tickets for a Wednesday night game next month and two more for an afternoon weekender in June. The one in June I was lucky enough to snag tickets with seats on the Green Monster That made me happy!"


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 15, 2011)

After reading the disgusting addition to this thread I've decided to suggest a few lines for the brick. It fits Lobbey and if any of you know anything about baseball it is appropriate.


 he calls em as
 he sees em


----------



## glass man (Aug 15, 2011)

NINA AND I THANK YOU MARY,AJOHN,CHARLIE AND ALL WE LOVE YALL ON HERE TOO!So many have helped us through rough times...that we have not seen come from no others except close family...so yep as far as we are concerned that is hat we are!So glad too we ain't all robots and I love all the differnt personalities...

 DENNIS.."HE CALLS THEM AS HE SEES THEM" does sound just like LOBES and it being a well known baseball term..it does seem to fit...but hey what ever  is on I  am with it...yep it is about LOBEY!..THEN too it about our love for the man and his daughter too...J
 JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cc6pack
> 
> After reading the disgusting addition to this thread I've decided to suggest a few lines for the brick. It fits Lobbey and if any of you know anything about baseball it is appropriate.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm not sure which post you're referring too.  Anyway, I think it is not "pussy-ish" at all to say, on the brick, that a big group of people cared about him.  I don't see the problem with that at all.  That actually makes it about him, not us.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Meridena
> 
> From my experience, Richard was capable of a lot more than that great wit of his, he could be so heartfelt. I don't think that line is "pussyish" at all. It's a message from us to him, and I know many of us cling to the hope that maybe he is watching over us.
> 
> As for the "Your ABN Family" part, it's one line. Almost like giving someone a birthday card and saying "Love such and such" at the end. The birthday is all about them, but it's nice to know who was thinking of you at the time.


 
 I'm afraid I have to agree with Meridena, here.  Osia, he told me about some packages you had sent him, and he was really touched.  Maybe he didn't say, "Hey man, I love you so much!", but that's how he felt about you guys (well most of you lol).

 As with the birthday card example Meridena used, if someone were doing something like that in my memory, I would be pleased that it said who it was from. 

 Just some thoughts about Lobey as I knew him, and what I think he would like.  No one can say for sure.  It's the thought that counts and I think what is written is perfectly fine.  Ultimately, let's leave it up to his daughter.  She knew him better than any of us.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 15, 2011)

Let's try this on for size, shall we? []

RICHARD LOBO
 "LOBEYCAT"
 A LOVING DAD &
 OUR DEAR FRIEND
 WHO CALLS 'EM
 HOW HE SEES 'EM​


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 15, 2011)

I like that, I but I still think that "YOUR ABN FAMILY" was much better, and needs to be worked in somehow. Maybe the last two lines could be:

A STRAIGHT SHOT
 -YOUR ABN KIN​


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, I am more than willing to work with all of you to come up with the perfect combination of words.. ANY ideas at all from any of you are very welcome here. What makes this tough to do is the limited amount of characters allowed on the brick.. and although I'm feeling patient about working with the group, but it would be pretty sucky if they sold out before we decide, so come on, gang, let's parlay some!


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 15, 2011)

I think whatever his daughter is ok with is good.  Sorry for the headache Charlie and thanks for doing this for us - great idea Star!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 15, 2011)

No headache here, at least not about this.. I have not heard from Lobeykitten, there are two possibilities: She is unable to respond,  or she is unwilling to respond.. a sense of patience about getting it right is in a state of incongruity with a sense of urgency about securing a brick.. that's my headache.. [&:]

 Consider this.. It's gonna be on the wall of Fenway Park, so baseball is kinda included in the sentiment, whether it is mentioned or not.. with me? good.. next, there's no earthly reason to be ashamed of indicating who we were who had this brick built into the stadium, because, in my secular opinion, we are doing this for ourselves as much as for him. Where a point is made of how one person was admired by many, the many kinda serve as witnesses of the honored one's attributes.. it is *we* who will want to read that brick in the wall.. it is we who want to show our love for Lobey. I don't think it's necessary, but there's nothing wrong with it either.. we need to be devilishly clever and angelically sincere...


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 15, 2011)

Maybe she doesn't check her email much.  I don't want to bug her, as I know this is a difficult time.  Maybe your messages went to her junk mail?  I'll let her know you are trying to contact her, Charlie.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 15, 2011)

..if I don't get help soon (with this) I might resort to drastic measures:
IT TOOK 25 OF
 US TO BUY THIS
 AND WE CAN'T
 DECIDE WHAT TO
 WRITE ON IT !
 WE NEED LOBEY..​


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 15, 2011)

Alrighty then Chuck how about this.


             RICHARD LOBO 
               "LOBEYCAT" 
           A LOVING FATHER
              A GREAT FAN !!
             THE ABN FAMILY
             YOU'RE DA MAN!!


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Aug 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Alrighty then Chuck how about this.
> 
> ...


 
 That's a good one too, Steve. I think I'd flip flop the last 2 lines though.  ~Mike

 YOU'RE DA MAN!!
 THE (YOUR?) ABN FAMILY


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 15, 2011)

Sooooooo Red he told ya about them packages I sent him..........hmmmmmmm.

 Don't know why I never sent him my phone#. I regret that now. Did communicate through e-mail. Glad of that.

 Hows this one? Covers all the bases, and "gone to soon" is interchangeable with....

                                      Richard Lobo
                                    Lobeycat USMC
                                     A Great Father
                                     A Good Friend
                                      Gone to soon
                                    From ABN 6697


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 15, 2011)

Now were seeing the spirit.


----------



## Meridena (Aug 15, 2011)

Beautiful, Osia.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Aug 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> Sooooooo Red he told ya about them packages I sent him..........hmmmmmmm.
> 
> ...


 
 Good one OB. Here's a couple.  ~Mike

 Richard Lobo
 "LOBEYCAT"
 USMC 19??-2011
 He Loved
 Old Bottles and
 The Red Sox

 Richard Lobo
 "LOBEYCAT"
 USMC 19??-2011
 Antique Bottles
 and the Red Sox
 Life was good


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 15, 2011)

Chuck helped to raise the money pretty quickly for this to happen.I see a hidden talent for this Mr.fund raiser.[8D]Nice job Chuck and all who contributed monetarily and with your thoughts. Nice words Pat that is a catchy epitaph. Anyone else?.Friends you have seen the power of strong will from a group,you can accomplish anything you want to..Just Do it.........Oh and send your hard earned dollars to Stone Mountain Georgia to Chuck Swaggart Ministries....PO box 2995


----------



## Lobeykitten (Aug 16, 2011)

hello everyone!!

 First off, I would like to say thank you to EVERYONE who has participated in this idea for all your donations, and to those who truely cared for Lobeycat. The brick is a very lovely gesture, and I know my dad would love it! Reading everyone's post's brought tears to my eyes, I'm very happy knowing my dad had so many wonderful friend's that cared about him  
 I'm sorry that i didn't know about this sooner, or I would have had more input! I only have internet on my phone, and it doesn't allow me to post replies, so I'm never on here! Thankfully Laur and Charlie were able to get ahold of me 

 As for the inscription, my favorite was:

RICHARD LOBO
 "LOBEYCAT"
 OUR DEAR FRIEND
 WATCH OVER US,
 LOBEYKITTEN &
 YOUR ABN FAMILY​ 
 It's beautiful, and I know my dad would love it, and just be beaming with joy to see it. I believe that I will be getting a replica of the brick, so I will post a pic on here for everyone to see! And I think I'll have to go to a game to see the real one too 

 Again, THANK YOU all!! I'm so touched by this gesture, words can't explain.

 Much Love,
 -Lobeykitten


----------



## Lobeykitten (Aug 16, 2011)

or something like this:

 RICHARD LOBO
 "LOBEYCAT"
 A LOVING FATHER
 AND DEAR FRIEND
 LOBEYKITTEN &
 YOUR ABN FAMILY​ 
 I think he'd like something in there about being a daddy


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Aug 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Lobeykitten
> 
> or something like this:
> 
> ...


 
 Hi Lobeykitten. I like it. Your dad touched a lot of us on here, and he is surely missed. [] I say we run with it. []   ~Mike


----------



## Meridena (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes, from our conversations, being a dad was the thing that made him most happy.  He'd love this.


----------



## dancart (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words,Lobeykitten your dad is missed a great deal here. Stay strong and one day you and the rest of us will meet him again, God has promised us so.The words you chose are just perfect.Take care DAN


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Lobeykitten
> 
> or something like this:
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you for checking in, Elizabeth, it's very nice to hear from you!
 I'm gonna order the brick today and have this inscribed on it.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 16, 2011)

Sooooooooooo no one has any say so cept Charlie and Lobeykitten?

 Kinda reminds me of Lobeys Christmas getting shanghaied [][][]

 I know I'm comming off sounding like a dick here but the brick should be ALL LOBEY no lobeykitten or ABN.
 No mention of USMC? Come on.

 Just my opinion............what would Rick say?


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 16, 2011)

Pat 

 Do you know what USMC spells?


 BTW kitten has 50% of the vote Charlie has 1% and the rest is now let me do some ciphering uh add the one carry the naught................................... hell you're out voted.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 WAIT! Before you do that, add a dash before "LOBEYKITTEN". It should be 

--LOBEYKITTEN &​


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> Sooooooooooo no one has any say so cept Charlie and Lobeykitten?
> 
> ...


 
 I agreed with it.  I think a few others did too.  Most importantly, his daughter is happy with it.  Why not buy him a second brick and include that, if you want?  I agree that it is honorable and anyone should be proud to day they served our country.  Just do not be a dick around Lobeykitten, okay?


----------



## Stardust (Aug 16, 2011)

> hello everyone!!
> 
> First off, I would like to say thank you to EVERYONE who has participated in this idea for all your donations, and to those who truely cared for Lobeycat. The brick is a very lovely gesture, and I know my dad would love it! Reading everyone's post's brought tears to my eyes, I'm very happy knowing my dad had so many wonderful friend's that cared about him
> I'm sorry that i didn't know about this sooner, or I would have had more input! I only have internet on my phone, and it doesn't allow me to post replies, so I'm never on here! Thankfully Laur and Charlie were able to get ahold of me
> ...


 
 [8|]

  Who could ask for anything more after all this child has been through ~ We made her happy and when she is happy her daddy is happy. I bet he was beaming down and thanking all of us last night. Lobey never talked here about fighting for his country ~ We knew it, but Charlie told lobeykitten last night he was going to order it. It is only a brick. Mabybe we should make a memory wall here for our fallen members and write all we want about each person in so much space ~ star


----------



## Lobeykitten (Aug 16, 2011)

I think my dad would be appreciative of this memorial brick, no matter what it says. He would be proud knowing so many people loved him. He was a man of simplicity, and any gesture of this kind would be accepted 

 And no worries about my feelings guys, I'm not easily offended!! If  we're going with my idea, I like the idea of the dashes; I didnt count how many spaces were in that line.

 <3 lobeykitten


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 16, 2011)

I still didn't place the order, just got home from work.. the dashes are good.. we could fit the Marine Corps in there like this:
RICHARD LOBO 
 "LOBEYCAT" USMC
 A LOVING FATHER 
 AND DEAR FRIEND 
 --LOBEYKITTEN & 
 YOUR ABN FAMILY​


----------



## glass man (Aug 16, 2011)

Its all good any way it goes...cause the main thing is we are remembering a very great father,man and friend!!We love you too MISS LOBYKITTEN! Can't tell you the number of times he has talked about you and shown pictures of your beautiful face on here!!HE WAS SO PROUD OF BYOU!As a Christian ..I once was saying somen another bout the LORD  and THE LOBES made the comment he wished I could pray and get more minutes for your phone,,He put it a lot funnier then this!!My wife and I got a good laugh over that one!!![8D] Don't be a stranger on here...hey you ain't gotta talk about bottles..a good many don't...we would just love to hear from you now and then...may the LORD GIVE YOU PEACE![AND MORE MINUTES ON YOUR PHONE!![]]  JAMIE


----------



## Stardust (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice Job Charlie and Welcome Lobeykitten ~
 I hope you know we are here for you
 if you need us ~ Jamie means it, do drop in
 and let us know how you are doing. We do
 chat about more than bottles ~
 star ~*


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 16, 2011)

None of this woulda happened without you posting your idea, Star, so.. thank you in particular! []


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes, it was a fantastic idea, Star. [] And I like the inscription.  ~Mike


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> Yes, it was a fantastic idea, Star. [] And I like the inscription.  ~Mike


 
 Me too. Good job, everyone.


----------



## Meridena (Aug 16, 2011)

His daughter was the hugest part of his life, his greatest friends are here - entirely relevant I think. I think overall we seem pretty happy with what's written, so let's run with it. 

 And I don't bottle collect at all (though perhaps one day when I'm not in a dingy college room...), and I quite like it here, hehe.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 16, 2011)

> And I don't bottle collect at all


 
 ..PM me your mailing address, I will change that.. you like locals? []


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks good Charlie.  Welcome Elizabeth!  Pat, I like Star's idea about having a place on the forum to honor and remember fallen members.  We could put anything within reason[] there and tell it like it is/was...  Besides Richard I can think of Earl (808 50th State), Ron (bearswede), Pono (stinger haut), and I bet there's others.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 17, 2011)

> Sooooooooooo no one has any say so cept Charlie and Lobeykitten?


 
  PAT ?? !!      No sense trivializing such a great and significant thing with pettyness!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You gotta be kidding me.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 17, 2011)

OK... it is DONE [sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome.  Thanks, Charlie.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 17, 2011)

And a job well done to!!!!!!...Andy


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

Put me in for 20 beans (if you didnt reach your goal) I was away on Vacation, so I missed this thread.I miss that  crazy dude,[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks folks, and thank you Rick, I'm not sure if our goal has been met, there's a pair of unconfirmed pledges yet.. anyway, if any extra comes my way I'll forward it to Roger.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Aug 17, 2011)

OH NO!!! Lobeycat is spelled wrong on the brick. JUST KIDDING!!! [][][] Thanks Star and Charlie, and everyone else. []  ~Mike


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 17, 2011)

> Thanks Star and Charlie, and everyone else.


 
 Likewise! good job!


----------



## ktbi (Aug 19, 2011)

This was great and absolutely put to rest anyone doubting that we are family here. Thank you Star, Charlie, and everyone who contributed - both memories and funds. I think maybe when the brick becomes a reality we should arrange a specific time for us all to meet here on the forum, post a picture of the finished product, and have a group toast to 'da man'. A forum picnic in his honor.....Ron


----------



## Stardust (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you Charlie for taking on the job in a time that I was unable, I really wanted to do it! I also wanted to say thanks to everyone who went along with my idea. It felt really right when I saw my Dad's and I just knew in my heart that we could finally say goodbye and one day those who could make it, have a place to go and : ) when we see what we all came up with ~ 

 Something weird happened the day after the order went in, my weekly delivery of medical supplies came and the delivery man called up to me and I slowly made my way down the stairs. I stopped in my tracks, dropped my jaw, as he smiled at me told me I look beautiful, when I had been unable to wash my hair for days due to this new line put in my arm. Lobey, had a nick name for me called, beautiful, and this man could have been his twin ~ He had a hat on so I didn't see his hair, but it was that same face, same build, soft spoken voice He spent time with me and my dog and then he was gone ~ I think it was a sign from above telling me, "star, star, I'm glad I made you a supporter now and thank all my friends for me I'm : ) out loud right now real big ~ 
 Ktbi sounds good to have a toast to the brick~ Great Idea! This is a Family and I love you all ~ star ~*


----------



## epackage (Aug 19, 2011)

Your story brought a tear to my eye Star, all my best to you....Jim


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 29, 2011)

First, I want to thank everyone who has honored their pledges and sent them in, I really appreciate it! There are a few members who still haven't gotten around to it, for whatever reason, and since it's the end of the month and I'm trying to work out my September budget, I'd be most grateful if you could at least let me know your status.. if you can't honor your pledge, let me know.. if you need more time, let me know.. I really don't want to name names but I keep seeing you posting here and not acknowledging my emails and PM's etc is getting on my wick..


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 29, 2011)

I can be reached by PM or email:  c_jonsen@yahoo.com


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 29, 2011)

Come on guys Chuck shouldnt have to bear this financial burden on his own.Like he said at least contact him and let him know its a tough time or whatever.Its the unknown part that is frustrating because I am sure he can get it done with another pledge drive.In factf Ill pledge 10.00 additional now anyone else? Lets pay this bill so it isnt just Chuck's Brick to Lobey.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 29, 2011)

sent you a pm chucky


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 16, 2011)

I am pleased to announce that all of the pledges have been fulfilled, and I thank all of you very kindly! I can't wait to see the finished product in the architecture of Fenway Park! 
 We miss you, Lobey..


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 17, 2011)

[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 11, 2012)

I just got an email from the Red Sox, the brick installations are complete, and Lobeys brick is located in the Nomar Garciaparra Section (Gate C, Section 3)

 They also said this:


 "CHARLES JONSEN

 Thank you for your participation in the 100th Anniversary Brick Program! The brick installation inside Gate B and Gate C is now complete.

 We have set aside two different non-game times to invite you to come and see your brick.

     Thursday, April 19 â€“ 9am â€“ 7pm
     Sunday, April 22 â€“ 12pm â€“ 2pm

 Please print a copy of this email and bring it with you. We ask that you enter Fenway Park through Gate B on Ipswich Street ."

 So, if any of you wants to go, I'll forward you the email.. I don't know if they will be checking for matching ID, but if anyone's interested I'll call and find out..


----------



## epackage (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm hoping someone local can get there, if not I'll be happy to go if they let me and take a few pics...


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 11, 2012)

Glad it became a reality!          ~Fred


----------



## Stardust (Apr 14, 2012)

If I can find someone to help me, I might be able to go in.
 I have to take it day by day. 
 Here's the details of one free day at the Park.

 http://gonewengland.about.com/od/bostonsports/ss/fenway-park-100.htm


----------



## glass man (Apr 15, 2012)

Man I miss the LOBES!!!JAMIE


----------



## Stardust (Apr 21, 2012)

I took a bad fall and didn't make it in ~ It was quite a celebration with balloons tied all over Boston with free tickets in them  ~  This is cool is  bring up the locations of bricks of any that were bought.

 http://boston.redsox.mlb.com/bos/ballpark/brick_locator.jsp

 There are also videos of the new park and all kinds of info that maybe people would like to see who would want to remember Lobey as,  Fenway Park turns 100 and gets a Makeover, yet keeps it's,"Old Boston Charm."

 I thought it was going to fingers crossed.....view your brick  Oh well, one of us will make it in there one day ~
 Thank again Charlie and everyone else who made this all happen ~   *


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ive I was in Boston still I'd be there for sure...


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 24, 2013)

Bump!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Remembering Lobeycat @ Redsox Nation*

How long has it been since Lobe left us ? <----- Remember that color lol


----------



## glass man (Oct 31, 2013)

LOBES:You would have been so very happy knowing your beloved RED SOX WON IT ALL!!  JAMIE


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 1, 2013)

Lobe would have  been as proud as Stephen King of the Red Sox! King is a seriously sick Sox fan.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 2, 2013)

What do you mean "would be" proud. He is proud.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Remembering Lobeycat @ Redsox Nation*



			
				RICKJJ59W said:
			
		

> How long has it been since Lobe left us ? <----- Remember that color lol


 6/1/11. It was my birthday. I'm always a post-season Boston fan now (until the Phillies get that far again).


----------

